# MBC PHill Open Results 64 fish 121.36lbs BB 5.25lbs Dave Davies and John Wilfong



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

First and formost i want to thank all those that came out today and fished the Mid Buckeye Open at Pleasant Hill. We had 19 boats today and a great group of fisherman. That were able to bring in 64 fish for a total weight of 121.36 pounds. Thats some serious fishing and one heck of a day. Great job to all. And great job to the team of Dave Davies and John Wilfong who brought in 14.61lbs of fish and a Big Bass that weighed 5.25lbs SWEET. There were some very nice bass brought to the scales today including some a nice 3.02 lbs fish by Pat Mcconkey and Nolan Kimble a 2.86lb fish by Mark May and Jason Hickey a 2.4lb fish by Adam vance and Mike Reese, and some other very nice fish that were not weighed for BB. Once again thanks to everyone for a great day of fishing. Also a Big thanks to Chris and Nick Prokesh for taking pictures and checking livewells. NEXT OPEN ALUM CREEK SUNDAY SEPTEMBER 24TH COME ON OUT. We will also be running the circuit tournaments again next year so if your interested or have and questions please contact us.

1st Dave Davies and John Wilfong 5 fish 14.61lbs and BB 5.25lbs

2nd Randy May and Dan May 5 fish 12.13lbs 

3rd Mark May and Jason Hickey 5 fish 11.07lbs

4th Al Lape and Steve Westfield 5 fish 10.82lbs

5th Pat Mcconkey and Nolan Kimble 5 fish 9.80lbs

6th Adam Vance and Mike Reese 5 fish 9.59lbs

7th Michael Shoemaker and Mike Teeters 5 fish 9.25lbs

8th Richard Johnson and David Johnson 5 fish 8.48lbs

9th Phil Carver and Nick 5 fish 8.46lbs

10th Jerry Holston and Dave Griffin 5 fish 7.30lbs

11th Randy Caudill and Ned Miller 5 fish 7.10lbs

12th Scott Schrock and Jeremy Schrock 3 fish 4.54lbs

13th Chris and Nick Prokesh 3 fish 4.43lbs

14th Lawni and Justin Ziegler 2 fish 1.98lbs

15th Joe Harmon and Sean parrish 1 fish 1.80lbs


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

13th Place  Too bad turtles dont count ......
By the way Jerry good cover up on the fish spitting that crawdad, you were just using those for bait. No wonder you were culling so early.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

LMAO, I wish might have got some bigger fish. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

As we were setting up saw the blimp right over head LOL. Dave snapped this picture it was right over the marina when it flew threw.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job guys. Lots of good fish.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

That was the first time I've ever fished that lake and all I can say is UNREAL. There are so many big fish in there. Great tournament Jerry! Looking forward to your next one.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I would have never imagined that it would take 14.61 pounds to win yesterday ! I figured that it would take around 9.5 pounds ! What a nice bag of fish Dave & John ! Lets see if they can repeat next time . They fish our Central Ohio Division and are a couple of the best guys around . No they dont always catch them all but they will go out of their way to help anyone out . Congrats on the win guys ! 

Adam & Mike , that was a nice bag of fish ! I still am clueless as to why that smallie was so thin . I have never saw anything like that in my life . That thing was like 20 plus inches long ! I thought for sure that you were in the top 2 until I saw what was comeing to the scales . Theres always next time . 

Jerry & Dave , thank you for hosting the event . Glad to see that you found some fish as well . It was great to see everyone again . Alot of great guys from this site at the event and it made it just that more fun .


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Yes it was a good time and thanks to all those that came out from the site it was great meeting you. Was good to see you guys to adam and reese that smallie was wierd looking. We were culling by 8:30am just couldn't get the big ones Dave did loose a fish that was at least 3lbs it went about 3feet in the air and that was that.


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

I also want to thank everybody that fished the open yesterday,and congratulate the winners,that one bass you guys caught was a real beauty to say the least.For the better part of the day,you couldn't have asked for better weather conditions,and I was surprised that the water color was in good shape also considering all the rain we've had lately.I was(and still am)amazed that the top four teams all weighed in limits in double digit weights,way to go guys! Accomplishing that from that lake,especially this time of year,shows what an impressive field of anglers we had competing yesterday.Adam,I have to agree with Jerry on that smallie you caught,it definitely looked weird-to be that long,but so skinny-just looked weird.Jerry,I have to confess,I didn't really lose the big bass,I just wanted to make sure that I kept him in place for next week  Soap,BTW see us before the blast off next week,we can get you in on a good deal on a dozen softcraws-lol!


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Great fishing everyone. Beautiful Big Bass! That is a beautiful area and reservoir. I fished it once last fall. Saw 3 amish dudes slinging buzzbaits with baitcasters from a rowboat!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

We had missed 4 bites on buzzbaits and 2 we think were white bass and 2 muskies. It was pretty freaky watching a muskie hit that buzzbait so maybe thats why the amish were throwing them.

Is there a huge population of white bass in that lake? They whole day fish were slamming shad I think the were white bass???

By the way save me the soft craws Ill pay you at the ramp


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

LOL, liquid ya by the end of the day there were pcs of soft craws in the live well and what looked like a half digested shad. I guess they didn't like the ride.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Saop , the lake has a large population of white bass in it . There were a few boats out targeting them Saturday . There is a white bass run up in the river every year that draws a big crowd . As each year goes by , I think the Musky population grows dramatically . There are some monsters in there . I would like to note as well , that there are some of the hugest catfish around in there as well .


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm pretty sure that one of the teams reported catching a huge catfish during the event.Phil's right,there's a ton of white bass in there,and some very large ones to boot.The white bass spring run up the river,is widely known,the area of Newville Bridge is where most fish.There's a nice population of muskies in P.Hill also.I believe at one time years ago,they stocked them in there,but a lot of the muskies in P.Hill probably come from Clear Fork Lake via Clear Fork River.Last year,I was trolling a #7 Shad Rap off the airstrip point for saugeye,and had a nice muskie slam it,landed it and took a quick pic and released it.I seen a dead one washed up on the bank a ways past the wall by the lodge a few years ago that was absolutely huge.BTW,the lake has a very nice population of flathead cats too,real strong numbers of crappies as well,and pretty good perch fishing too,when you find them.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

The fishing the first two hours was unbelievable. We had the limit by 6:45! I have not seen so much weight brought in this year. You guys have the best lakes up there. I don't know which I like better PHill or Clearfork. I think the boat traffic is the deciding factor though... Mike had to sit down, because he was getting seasick  Great job Jerry and Dave, and to the guys that brought in 14#... Holy crap! Can't ask for a better catch rate at the end of July.

Soap, those probably weren't white bass


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

was that fish ohio adam? how long? I'm guessing it was not quite. Nice fish guys.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Diddy, the smallmouth was 22 inches but only weighed 2.4lbs


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nickadams said:


> I don't know which I like better PHill or Clearfork. QUOTE]
> HA, my 2 least favorite lakes I have ever fished. Clearfork does produce for us though. Seems like we cant keep our bait away from junk fish. Muskies, perch, even had a bluegill on a finese worm saturday.
> Id prefer lakes like alum creek like your neck of the woods. By the way that was a messed up smallie you guys caught.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

ok makes sense. the smallie was tripping me out! nice fish at 22" (and it does look all of 22)for sure! congrats on the fish ohio! nice greenie Mike also!


----------

